# WTF is this poo on my tree?



## xdmp22 (Jul 11, 2011)

ok, so last year my tree developed these really weird shapes on the branches, looked like someone had a poo fest and threw the bits into my tree, the stuff was Brown/black in color.

As the tree was pretty overgrown, including branches weaved into my phone and cable lines, I gave her a good trim and cut out all the affected branches.

This year it redeveloped the poo, not as bad, but definitely the same issue. This time though the poo is more whitish. Since I have new found friends here on AS, I figured I would ask and try and figure this out.

Here are the questions...... 

1. What kind of tree is this?
2. What is the poo like substance?
3. How do I fix the tree?
4. Depending on 3., will I need my Stihl and the words "Timber"? 

Thanks in advance.....pic bomb charging..........................

Pic bomb launch..............

THE TREE












THE LEAVES






THE POO ON BRANCH






CLOSEUP OF SAID POO


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 11, 2011)

it's an ornamental Cherry, for some reason I ALWAYS draw a blank on the name. The "poo" is a fungal disorder called Black Knot. Google it, the bottom line, pruning and a specific fungicide (Thiophanate Methyl) is the best way to reduce the knot formation. Only trees in the prunus family get it.


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 11, 2011)

Urban Forester said:


> it's an ornamental Cherry, for some reason I ALWAYS draw a blank on the name. The "poo" is a fungal disorder called Black Knot. Google it, the bottom line, pruning and a specific fungicide (Thiophanate Methyl) is the best way to reduce the knot formation. Only trees in the prunus family get it.


 
The poo is definitely black knot, thank you for that.

It seems there are lots of different "ornamental cherry" trees, from what i could find on google, they all had flowers, my tree has never flowered or fruited........Is that from the Black Knot? Are you sure its an ornamental cherry?

thanks....rep incoming


----------



## Urban Forester (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a Canada Red Cherry _(Prunus virginiana) _. It should flower, but it is bred to produce "insignificant" fruit, which basically means none.


----------

